
Chrome gets a new look for its 10th birthday - prando
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/04/chrome-gets-a-new-look-for-its-10th-birthday/
======
erkose
One thing I wish was configurable is how the ominbar now shows both titles and
links. I navigate by link and would like to disable the presentation of
titles.

